# red ear slider turtle



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

hey i'm a newbie w/turtles. i just got one for free. it is probably about 3" across. can anthing live with it? (other than other turtles?)

anyone put p's in there?

are they easy to breed? would i want to?

it is in a 40g breeder how long will this be big enough for him. i read 20 long is what was reccomended.

aslo, i don't want to put another turtle if they will be cramped.

what is the rule for space requirements for turtles?

also what are you feeding them? what types of veggies can they have?

thanx.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 2.5" in a 20g, he should be fine in there...I wouldnt put him in with your p's because he might have diseases and he might bite them...they probably wouldnt hurt him though.


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

I have a 2.5" in a 20g, he should be fine in there...I wouldnt put him in with your p's because he might have diseases and he might bite them...they probably wouldnt hurt him though.


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

well i got some extra reds i'm trying to get rid of and i was gonna put 1 or 2 in

there to cut down on the overcrowding in the larger tank.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

I just got two red eared slider babies that are about 2inches each, i put them in a 10gal for now with good filteration,big gravel pebbles, a turtle dock, and a fake log wit plants on it. I like them because there so active an i feed them guppies and cut up pellets. I will up grade the tank to my empty 20gal long real soon but im goin to wait til they get lake 3 to 3 and a half inches. they are awesome turtles to have espeicially in pairs


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

They will be fine there until they get big. What kind of light you have ? UVB lighting is needed as well as a heat lamp over the basking spot.
They are male or females ? 
Hope you now a adult male need at least a 55g tank, and one female a 75g.
You can feed them Mazury and Reptomin. Ocassional feeders, crickets,mealworms,bloodworms...

Good luck...
Carnivoro


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> They will be fine there until they get big. What kind of light you have ? UVB lighting is needed as well as a heat lamp over the basking spot.
> They are male or females ?
> Hope you now a adult male need at least a 55g tank, and one female a 75g.
> You can feed them Mazury and Reptomin. Ocassional feeders, crickets,mealworms,bloodworms...
> ...


i have ordered a 36" light fixture that has 1 flouresent reptile bulb, 1 basking lamp and 1 night light bulb.

there is only 1 turtle in there. i am un sure of the sex. i wanted to put another.

but if they would be cramped it can just be lonely. what is MAZURY AND REPTOMIN?

when will they be adult?

thanx for the tips...


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my lfs has them in with some baby american alligators...lol, i think they can take some p's. hehe.


----------

